# Modifier 51-I just received



## soniavittori@gmail.com (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi
I just received on my Medicare EOMBS a message code, "effective April 1, 2010, processed on the multiple or concurrent procedure rules" - basically Medicare will add the 51 modifier.  
I've searched all over for something in writing on the Palmetto GBA/CMS website.

Any suggestions?
Thanks
Sonia


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2010)

Palmetto-

*-MODIFIER 51-*

-The CPT narrative associated with this modifier has changed, effective for dates of service on or after January, 1 2008 

-Refer to the 'Mult Surg' indicator in the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule database (MPFSDB) to determine if CPT modifier 51 is applicable to a particular procedure code 

*-Note: We strongly recommend that you do not submit this modifier to Palmetto GBA. Palmetto GBA will apply this modifier to indicate when special pricing rules have been used to calculate the reimbursement, as described below *

-This modifier may not be submitted with designated “add-on” codes (refer to Appendix D of the Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) 2010 for a list of add-on codes) 

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto...ifier Lookup~F59FA57EDF6728F48525769B00686D54


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you rebill the denied 51 modifiers with the 59???


----------

